# Furries Being Called For Documentary,



## craftyandy (Jun 9, 2012)

Website: http://rotteneggcreations.blogspot.com/2012/06/furries-being-called-for-documentary.html
Video: http://blip.tv/RottenEggCreations/furries-being-called-for-documentary-crafty-talk-6193694

Asylum Entertainment has been pretty persistent for the past half a year looking for furries to be part of their next true life MTV segment. I had a little chat with the producer. Here is my say on why you should go on or not.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 9, 2012)

???
Where's the say?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh jeez... would people just give this dumb thing a rest already?
This also seems to belong more in the linkdrop forum.  I'm moving it there.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 9, 2012)

Unfortunately there will always be stupid furs that will volunteer for crap like this.

Edit: *watches video* yeah....they want furs who haven't told their parents yet...more shit to make us look bad and stupid because everyone knows that's how they'll twist it.  Don't forget the sexual aspect that must be told to everyone as well!


----------



## BarlettaX (Jun 9, 2012)

Unfortunately, Zach, that means that sane furs like us need to step up to stop the SoFurry furs from ruining us any further. 


Well, not that it would matter after they edited the good things out...


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> Unfortunately, Zach, that means that sane furs like us need to step up to stop the SoFurry furs from ruining us any further.
> 
> 
> Well, not that it would matter after they edited the good things out...



Unfortunately, yes...


----------



## Aetius (Jun 9, 2012)

ASYLUM ENTERTAINMENT?

Asylum entertainment as in the company that made Transmorphers and Paranormal entity???
Why in the hell would they need furries?


----------



## BarlettaX (Jun 9, 2012)

Aetius said:


> ASYLUM ENTERTAINMENT?
> 
> Asylum entertainment as in the company that made Transmorphers and Paranormal entity???
> Why in the hell would they need furries?


Because picking on Internet subcultures is fun. Haven't you been watching MTV?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 9, 2012)

They will stand in line behind otaku and "RHPS- The Room" fanatics. And rest assured, there will be some crossover between the two.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, this is bound to suck.


----------



## soutthpaw (Jun 10, 2012)

Why don't they just do what most reality shows do?  Go hire a bunch of out of work extras and just script the whole thing.   Most of these folks r looking for 15 mins of fame.    Or just hire of Jerry Springer's past guest list...   

This producer is just looking to exploit the fandom for $$ in his pockets.  Nothing more.   Sane normal furs make boring TV.    Sex sells so it will be exploited.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 10, 2012)

How 'bout NO!


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 10, 2012)

Hmm...I thought it was about The Asylum, from Megashark versus Giant Octopus fame.

How long until there's a psychology documentary concerning mental disorders involving some of the more..."addicted" members of the fandom? You know, the ones that hate everything that isn't furry?


----------



## soutthpaw (Jun 10, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> How 'bout NO!



That would be best but its not an option if they go ahead with it, and unfortunately there is always some idiot willing to do it.  Plus all these reality actors get paid so they are "acting" to an extent the director/producers demand.  
You will not ever get a true documentary on by major media on furries because its boring and no shock value or sex so doesn't sell.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 11, 2012)

Someone I know got to ask some questions regarding this, it is legit but AVOID IT LIKE THE PLAGUE

All they want is another run for ratings, they are only going to target the misconceptions and shit that our fandom is already hated for. SAME as what MTV did last time, again AVOID THIS.

If anyone does this they better not say their sona name or user name or they're going to regret it later...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 11, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> Someone I know got to ask some questions regarding this, it is legit but AVOID IT LIKE THE PLAGUE
> 
> All they want is another run for ratings, they are only going to target the misconceptions and shit that our fandom is already hated for. SAME as what MTV did last time, again AVOID THIS.
> 
> If anyone does this they better not say their sona name or user name or they're going to regret it later...


No, by all means, say it. We will have a wonderful time running you out of town, as that is what you deserve.


----------



## Thaily (Jun 11, 2012)

Even if you're a nice sane person who gives a decent interview, they'll just edit it until you look crazy.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 13, 2012)

Any furry that they do get will not be one that cares about their place in the fandom if they just 'sell out' to MTV like that. :I


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 13, 2012)

poor MTV

they still think it's the 90s


----------



## Sar (Jun 15, 2012)

How many times will MTV be mentioned on this forum in 2012? Place your bets now.


----------



## craftyandy (Jul 7, 2012)

After talking with them, they more or less didn't want to hear anything other than my "coming out to my parents" as a furry. It was pretty stupid really. I had hoped Asylum wanted something more than that, perhaps they do from others. But the way it came off to me was a joke or wanted to blur the lines between being a furry and sexual orientation. It would be nice if companies like Vanguard did an interview, then at least all aspects would be covered. But pipe dreams are just that, dreams that go nowhere. However if we really "want" to have ourselves establish a "good" image. Then perhaps we need to get all the photographers, and videographers together and do our own documentary. And hopefully we can do it without alienating a good portion of the fandom, while doing so. No, i am not talking about the furries who want to replace clowns as child entertainment (clean suiters, anti-this, anti-that). I am talking about the real furries who are your average joes. Some with degrees, others not. The ones who actually go to cons as compared to those that sulk around the forums on FA looking for something to complain about or someone to disrespect because those furries like something that they, the cry babies, don't. 

Worse we have people who say "DONT DO INTERVIEWS AT ALL!!!!" Yes, with all those redundant exclamation points multiplied by a googleplex. Eventually someone is going to stand up and do an interview and the media is going to have its field day when the editing department is done with it. But even worse than that, some media with good intentions of showing the fandom as a good thing or great thing is going to be shunned and leave with the impression that we are assholes. We push so hard to try to be "mainstream" and "family friendly" yet we refuse to do any interviews with media to show this "side of us" and good furries who do their best at these interviews get berated for having the courage to do it and try at least. 

My take... Either force everyone to be what they are not "family friendly" so we can make the world love us. Or, let the fandom be the fandom and leave people to their own devices. We have supposed furs that go after people because of their kinks, then say that the whole fandom is going down hill. When you have a person in a Yoda hat, at a game con, or a comic con, point their finger at you, and say "Ha, your a furry, you are a loser," you know then that the fandom is at the bottom of the nerd-tastic mountain of wtf. It has always been there, and when we shun the very people that created the fandom, we do little for ourselves other than hurt ourselves more. 

As to what Sarukai has said I say at least five more time. I place my bet as at least five more times. But honestly we need to go more away from MTV and go back to G4. At least they know what furries, mostly because they have quite a few working for them.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 7, 2012)

craftyandy said:


> *snip*



How very interesting to hear feedback from your end, OP. Well, since the subject's been sorta revived...what *would've* you told them about? What _*is*_ so documentary-worthy about furries? I'm a bit intrigued at the possible answer...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2012)

Whatever cheesy spin the television companies try to put on it, overall it will be just one drop in an irrelevant ocean, so relax.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 7, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Whatever cheesy spin the television companies try to put on it, overall it will be just one drop in an irrelevant ocean, so relax.



B-But...I was holdin' out for something deep :t Oh, well.


----------



## craftyandy (Jul 7, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> How very interesting to hear feedback from your end, OP. Well, since the subject's been sorta revived...what *would've* you told them about? What _*is*_ so documentary-worthy about furries? I'm a bit intrigued at the possible answer...



All they wanted was to hear my coming out as a furry. That was about it.  As for what is documentary worthy of furries, who knows. Honestly  though the fandom has been a safe haven for many kids to where they  would have no place to turn for acceptance even amongst their own gay  groups.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 7, 2012)

craftyandy said:


> Honestly  though the fandom has been a safe haven for many kids to where they  would have no place to turn for acceptance even amongst their own gay  groups.



Those kids are also known as "creepers" in the fandom usually.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 7, 2012)

craftyandy said:


> All they wanted was to hear my coming out as a furry. That was about it.  As for what is documentary worthy of furries, who knows. Honestly  though the fandom has been a safe haven for many kids to where they  would have no place to turn for acceptance even amongst their own gay  groups.


Well, it does seem to be accepting for the majority, of that many can agree. Furry documentaries seem to pop up as discussion in threads here a lot. At first, I thought it would be interesting to see a person talk about its origins and factions and such...but after what to discuss after that? It really isn't more fascinating as any other interest/hobby out there. Unless you count the strange sexual factions, but that'd belong more to a fetish doc. Not that I support those at MTV, but prehaps that's all anyone really would tune in for.

 If they weren't focused on such strange shock material, they probably could have usd that money for something to really talk about. But this is MTV we're talking about.


----------

